# dejar la zorra



## swift

Buenos días (todavía), amigos:

Recientemente, completaba un glosario y buscando expresiones idiomáticas y usos coloquiales de "zorra", me encontré con esta expresión que aparentemente es un chilenismo: *dejar la zorra*. Por mis pesquisas, creo haber entendido el sentido de la expresión como "sembrar el caos", con la idea de dejar tras de sí un gran desorden. Sin embargo, me gustaría que los amigos chilenos confirmaran o infirmaran esta percepción mía. Asimismo, les agradecería muchísimo que me dieran ejemplos de uso. Adicionalmente, si la expresión es conocida y empleada en otros países, por favor díganmelo.

Muchas gracias a todos.


swift


----------



## ErOtto

swift said:


> Adicionalmente, si la expresión es conocida y empleada en otros países, por favor díganmelo



Tal cual, para mí, desconocida.

Pero al leer el título del hilo me ha venido a la memoria el palíndromo... _dábale arroz a la zorra el abad_... aunque no venga a cuento. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí esa expresión es desconocida.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Completamente desconocida. Con ese sentido en Chile yo recuerdo "dejó la cagada". Supongo que es más vulgar (digo "supongo" porque no sé si "zorra" no tendrá algún otro sentido en el país trasandino).


----------



## swift

Efectivamente, Adolfo. En algunos sitios se la da por sinónima de "dejar la cagá".

Gracias a los tres. Veamos lo que nos tienen que contar los compañeros chilenos.


----------



## ninux

Yo tampoco recuerdo de haberla escuchada en Chile.


----------



## Geviert

Sin duda, suena muy oscura. Me imaginaría a la forma jergal "deja a la zorra de (nombre)" o algo así, pero ya sería una variante imposible.


----------



## ninux

Me han dicho que en Argentina llaman vulgarmente zorra al montacargas. Pero no se me ocurre la relación.


----------



## swift

Amigos:

Lo mejor que podemos hacer, en lugar de especular etimologías y significados, es esperar a que alguno de los compañeros chilenos nos preste ayuda.

Agradezco el interés que han mostrado en esta discusión.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## swift

Encontré esta definición:



dejar la zorra
De uso común; expresión aplicada para denominar una situación muy problemática y caótica, es equivalente a dejar la cagá.
*Corporación Ngehuin. Diccionario Lenguaje Popular.*
http://www.ngehuin.cl/index.php?option=com_glossary&letter=D&id=1896&Itemid=102


A ver si los amigos chilenos nos explican cómo se usa.


----------



## Erreconerre

swift said:


> Buenos días (todavía), amigos:
> 
> Recientemente, completaba un glosario y buscando expresiones idiomáticas y usos coloquiales de "zorra", me encontré con esta expresión que aparentemente es un chilenismo: *dejar la zorra*. Por mis pesquisas, creo haber entendido el sentido de la expresión como "sembrar el caos", con la idea de dejar tras de sí un gran desorden. Sin embargo, me gustaría que los amigos chilenos confirmaran o infirmaran esta percepción mía. Asimismo, les agradecería muchísimo que me dieran ejemplos de uso. Adicionalmente, si la expresión es conocida y empleada en otros países, por favor díganmelo.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos.
> 
> 
> swift



Dice Serrat, en Fiesta, que _la zorra pobre al portal, la zorra rica al rosal y el avaro a las divisas_. No sé si haya alguna relación entre las dos frases, pero yo siempre entendí la frase de la canción de Serrat como el equivalente a nuestro _cada chango a su mecate_, es decir, que cada uno atienda sus ocupaciones.
Tal vez sea una idea diferente a _dejar la zorra_, pero creo que tiene alguna relación. O tal vez no.


----------



## swift

Lo más probable es que no tenga nada que ver. Pero gracias, en todo caso.


----------



## Aviador

Uno de los nombres vulgares que se da a los genitales femeninos en Chile es el de _zorra_. Creo que la mayoría aquí lo consideraría un término muy malsonante y, usado como un insulto, me parece de lo más ultrajante.
Efectivamente, la expresión _quedar la zorra_ significa aquí producirse un desorden, un caos, un grave percance o gran destrucción. Cómo llegó a formar parte _zorra_ de este término, no lo sé.


----------



## swift

Aviador: Mil gracias. ¿Se dice tanto "quedar" como "dejar" la zorra?


----------



## Aviador

swift said:


> Aviador: Mil gracias. ¿Se dice tanto "quedar" como "dejar" la zorra?


Así es. Depende de lo que que se quiera decir. _Dejar la zorra_ se refiere al acto de producir un percance y _quedar la zorra_ al resultado de ello.
Me gustaría insistir en el hecho de que, en mi opinión, son expresiones en extremo malsonantes.


----------



## swift

Algo así me imaginé. Como estas dos expresiones me son totalmente ajenas, me gustaría mucho que nos dieras algunos ejemplos de uso -a pesar de lo callejeras que puedan sonar-. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Aviador

swift said:


> Algo así me imaginé. Como estas dos expresiones me son totalmente ajenas, me gustaría mucho que nos dieras algunos ejemplos de uso -a pesar de lo callejeras que puedan sonar-. Muchas gracias.



No te preocupes. No usaría jamás esas expresiones en otras circunstancias, pero este foro es otra cosa. ¿Qué te parece lo siguiente?:

—_Me dijeron que anoche quedó la zorra en la disco_.
—_Sí. Un grupo de borrachos se puso a pelear con otros por quizá qué motivo y rompieron todo. Dejaron la zorra en el local_.


----------



## swift

Queda muy claro el sentido. Te lo agradezco mucho.


----------



## Lexinauta

La mía es sólo una lucubración, pero pienso que la expresión podría tener su origen en otra más completa: *'dejar la zorra... en el gallinero'*.


----------



## sergio11

Lexinauta said:


> La mía es *sólo una lucubración*, pero pienso que la expresión podría tener su origen en otra más completa: *'dejar la zorra... en el gallinero'*.


Pero es una "lucubración" muy lógica. Tiene sentido. Muy probablemente venga por ahí.


----------



## Vampiro

sergio11 said:


> Pero es una "lucubración" muy lógica. Tiene sentido. Muy probablemente venga por ahí.


Nones.
No hay posibilidad alguna de eso.  Los zorros no forman parte de nuestro léxico ni de nuestro anecdotario.   El único zorro conocido es el que peleaba con el Sargento García.
Para caninos afines, tenemos nuestro autóctono culpeo.
Casi todas las vulgaridades en Chile tienen origen genital, sexual o escatológico, vaya uno a saber por qué.
_


----------



## sergio11

Vampiro said:


> Nones.
> No hay posibilidad alguna de eso. Los zorros no forman parte de nuestro léxico ni de nuestro anecdotario. El único zorro conocido es el que peleaba con el Sargento García.
> Para caninos afines, tenemos nuestro autóctono culpeo.
> Casi todas las vulgaridades en Chile tienen origen genital, sexual o escatológico, vaya uno a saber por qué.
> _


Es que al principio no lo tomé como vulgaridad. Pensé que sería un dicho tipo refrán o algo parecido.   Si es una vulgaridad, sí, debe tener un significado como tú dices, sexual, genital o escatológico, como es el caso en todos los idiomas y en todos los países.


----------



## ninux

De todas maneras, si quieren ser menos vulgares, bastaría substituir la zorra con la escoba.
Aquí quedó/dejaron la escoba


----------



## PatricioAAC

Estimado, lo que te indican es incorrecto.

Si bien zorra se le llama a los genitales femeninos en los sectores más populares y siempre en un contexto vulgar, nada tiene que ver con el término "dejar la zorra".

Esta expresión tiene origen muchos años atrás (no podría precisar cuántos) en un bar llamado La Zorra en un sector portuario de la 8va región en Chile.  Llegaba mucho marinero y con al mezcla de alcohol siempre se producían riñas, las cuales acababan en batallas campales que dejaban en un estado de destrucción dicho bar en reiteradas ocasiones. Entonces se empezó a popularizar el uso de este término "dejar la zorra" o "quedó la zorra" cuando ocurría una situación caótica. Como citan por ahí: "De uso común; expresión aplicada para denominar una situación muy problemática y caótica" sería la correcta definición.

Finalmente concluyo que su origen NO es vulgar, pero por ignorancia de su origen algunas personas confunden su significado y lo asocian al otro término de zorra antes descrito.

Espero haber aportado.


----------



## Vampiro

No digo que no pueda ser verdad, pero me suena muy poco creíble esa historia. Con todo el respeto que me merecen los bares de la Octava Región no me parece posible que un dicho haya trascendido desde allí a todo el país y que casi toda la población lo interprete de otra manera, no sólo "algunas personas" (y si no, que pidan en el estadio en el próximo clásico Colo Colo – Universidad de Chile que levante el dedo quién conoce el bar La Zorra)
Si el bar se hubiese llamado “El Trago” qué, ¿sería “dejar el trago”?
En beneficio de la duda debo decir que la relación del dicho con la vulva tampoco me suena muy lógica.
En esto de los dichos populares el origen es casi siempre incierto y autores imaginativos abundan, basta ver cuántas historias se tejen y se inventan alrededor de la expresión “tomar once” (por aquello de que para muestra basta un botón)
En fin, en mi opinión el origen es difícil, por no decir imposible, de precisar, lo único cierto es que el significado es el que ya se ha dado, punto en cual coincidimos todos los de este largo y angosto terruño.
_


----------



## PatricioAAC

Vampiro said:


> No digo que no pueda ser verdad, pero me suena muy poco creíble esa historia. Con todo el respeto que me merecen los bares de la Octava Región no me parece posible que un dicho haya trascendido desde allí a todo el país y que casi toda la población lo interprete de otra manera, no sólo "algunas personas" (y si no, que pidan en el estadio en el próximo clásico Colo Colo – Universidad de Chile que levante el dedo quién conoce el bar La Zorra)
> Si el bar se hubiese llamado “El Trago” qué, ¿sería “dejar el trago”?
> En beneficio de la duda debo decir que la relación del dicho con la vulva tampoco me suena muy lógica.
> En esto de los dichos populares el origen es casi siempre incierto y autores imaginativos abundan, basta ver cuántas historias se tejen y se inventan alrededor de la expresión “tomar once” (por aquello de que para muestra basta un botón)
> En fin, en mi opinión el origen es difícil, por no decir imposible, de precisar, lo único cierto es que el significado es el que ya se ha dado, punto en cual coincidimos todos los de este largo y angosto terruño.
> _




Estimado, mi fuente no es una suposición sino un libro que trata el origen de modismos chilenos, no tengo el título porque lo compré para regalarlo, pero cuando tenga el tiempo de buscarlo publicaré su título.
Sólo aclarar que no es una suposición mía y en un estadio difícilmente puedan tener conocimiento de lo que discutimos, incluso menos de lo que es un bosón de higgs que es el tema de moda.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Habría que relacionar todos estos usos de *zorra* con el gallego *zorra*, _trineo_ o _armazón_ para llevar cosas _que se arrastra_ _por el suelo_, como ya hace Corominas en su DCECH. _Cf._ *arrastrar* y su uso en el mismo sentido: _vida arrastrada_ y otros por el estilo. Primero significaría 'mujer de vida arrastrada' y luego designaría el animal, cuyo nombre en español era *vulpeja*. Pero por cuestiones de tabú (típicamente campesino) se evitaba su uso (otro caso de disfraz apelativo es *raposa*, 'la de gran rabo', por no hablar de otros casos como el de *comadreja*) y, de hecho, *vulpeja* es inusitado en la sincronía de la lengua (o digamos casi porque hay islotes de uso en zonas rurales de España).


----------



## Vampiro

PatricioAAC said:


> Estimado, mi fuente no es una suposición sino un libro que trata el origen de modismos chilenos, no tengo el título porque lo compré para regalarlo, pero cuando tenga el tiempo de buscarlo publicaré su título.
> Sólo aclarar que no es una suposición mía y en un estadio difícilmente puedan tener conocimiento de lo que discutimos, incluso menos de lo que es un bosón de higgs que es el tema de moda.


No dije que fuera suposición tuya, sólo que me parece poco creíble.
Que esté o no en un libro me tiene sin cuidado; autores con mucha imaginación abundan y “expertos” que hacen recopilaciones que recogen por ahí también.  Si hasta el DRAE está lleno de errores impresentables no veo cómo un diccionario de modismos chilenos pueda ser tomado con mucha seriedad.
Todo es posible respecto de este dicho, incluso esa historia, pero saber de dónde proviene realmente me parece poco probable.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Dijo el amigo _*Vampiro*_:


> pero saber de dónde proviene realmente me parece poco probable



Pues si lees mi anterior mensaje, encontrarás la clave de *dejar la zorra*. La clave del cambio está en el deslizamiento del significado desde *zorr*-: 'arrastrar' > 'arrastrar los pies' > 'andar con lentitud' > 'ser lento' > 'vaguear' > 'vivir una mala vida' > 'ramera'. En este significado está el origen de *dejar la zorra*, expresión formada en el lenguaje de germanía sin lugar a dudas.
Un saludo.

_P.S._: Entre los ejemplos de *zorra* como plataforma para arrastrar cargas de mi anterior mensaje, me olvidé de citar un ejemplo, el rioplatense *zorra*, vagón especial para reparación de las vías del tren, y también zorra, carrito con pequeñas ruedas para llevar cargas, o para jugar los niños haciendo carreras por las cuestas abajo (con este significado también en gallego, en mi niñez tenía una zorra con estupendas ruedas hechas con rodamientos de bolas que me regalaba un empleado de Citroën, con la que me tiraba por unas cuestas considerables (Vigo se construyó en una zona costera bastantes escarpada). Hoy en día me da un no se qué el sólo pensarlo.


----------



## Vampiro

Xiao, se me pasó tu anterior mensaje, quizá coincidimos en el momento de escribirlos.
Interesante lo que aportas, una arista más en este entretenido hilo.
Si te digo que además en Chile "zorra" se llama al nudo corredizo que usan los camioneros para amarrar la carga, ¿se complica mucho la cosa?
Recordar que el dicho es exclusivamente chileno.
_


----------



## Namarne

swift said:


> Adicionalmente, si la expresión es conocida y empleada en otros países, por favor díganmelo.


Ya se ha dicho que en España no se conoce, pero por el sentido que tiene, no he podido evitar compararlo con _dejar _o _quedar hecho unos zorros_ (quedar algo en un estado lamentable). 

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para ilustrar la discusión transcribo las conclusiones de Corominas:


> *ZORRA, ZORRO*, probablemente el sentido primitivo fué (_sic_) 'mujer u hombre holgazanes' (de donde luego _zorra_ 'ramera'), significado vivo todavía en portugués y aplicado popularmente a la raposa en son de vituperio, comp[árese] con el oc[citano] _mandra_ 'zorra' (propiamente _mandria_): en su sentido originario, el vocablo derivará del antiguo y [gallego-]portugués _zorrar_ 'arrastrar', onomatopeya del roce del [o de lo] que se arrastra. 1ª doc.: med. S. (_sic_) XV, _Refranes que dizen las Viejas_; 1475, g. de Segovia (p. 85); aplicado a las personas ya se encuentra en el S. XIII.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Vampiro said:


> No dije que fuera suposición tuya, sólo que me parece poco creíble.
> .....
> Todo es posible respecto de este dicho, incluso esa historia, pero saber de dónde proviene realmente me parece poco probable.
> _



Oye, pues a lo mejor sí que es verdad, porque aquí en las Españas se dice, por ejemplo, que algo es del año de maricastaña cuando es algo antiguo o pasado de moda. Y luego resulta que la tal Marí(a) Castaña era una persona de verdad. Y si nos ponemos a hablar del conde de Sandwich, pues la cosa tiene miga.


----------



## Vampiro

A este paso en este hilo va a quedar la mansa zorra.
Y a ver cómo nos explica Xiao cómo “mansa”, en Chile, es aumentativo, o sea va a quedar una zorra muy grande, no tiene nada que ver con la mansedumbre de la hembra del Vulpes vulpes o de los vulpinos en general.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Namarne said:


> Ya se ha dicho que en España no se conoce, pero por el sentido que tiene, no he podido evitar compararlo con _dejar _o _quedar hecho unos zorros_ (quedar algo en un estado lamentable).
> 
> Saludos.



Jó, Namarne, es que si tiene sentido puramente sexual y resulta que lo dejan a uno hecho unos zorros - en estado lamentable - pues va a ser igual que ir a por lana y salir trasquilado. O a lo mejor es un bicho que tiene orgasmos de media hora..... ah, no, espera, que eso es de otro hilo...


----------



## Namarne

Uy, no, perdón, yo me había quedado en el sentido de destrucción, caos, gran percance y otras cosas similares que han dicho. Se me había pasado por alto ningún _otro_ sentido, será ingenuidá.


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> […]
> Y a ver cómo nos explica Xiao cómo “mansa”, en Chile, es aumentativo, o sea va a quedar una zorra muy grande, no tiene nada que ver con la mansedumbre de la hembra del Vulpes vulpes o de los vulpinos en general.
> _


Vampi, mi teoría es que se trata simplemente de un acortamiento de _inmensa_ con una /e/ abierta coherente con el acento "pop".



Vampiro said:


> […]
> Para caninos afines, tenemos nuestro autóctono culpeo.
> […]


Y agrego mi favorito, la chilla.


----------



## Lexinauta

Vampiro said:


> A este paso en este hilo va a quedar la mansa zorra.
> Y a ver cómo nos explica Xiao cómo “mansa”, en Chile, es aumentativo, o sea va a quedar una zorra muy grande, no tiene nada que ver con la mansedumbre de la hembra del Vulpes vulpes o de los vulpinos en general.
> _


Para mí se trata de una figura retórica: la antífrasis (aunque quienes la utilizan no sean conscientes de ello).


----------



## juandiego

Por incidir en lo que dice Nemarne de un uso posiblemente asimilable de por aquí, el DRAE dice:
*estar hecho unos zorros*.
*1.* _loc. verb. coloq_. Dicho de una persona o de un animal: Estar maltrecho, cansado.
*2.* _loc. verb. coloq_. Dicho de una cosa: Estar muy deteriorada o en mal estado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para mí no hay duda de que el sentido de arrastar de *zorr*- (con [θ] o con [s]), como antes expliqué, en una evolución semántica sin dificultades. Además aplicado al animal, en competencia con raposa (dos maneras de enfrentar el tabú: en alusión disfémica (*zorra*), en elusión hipocorística (*raposa*), como otros nombres de animales dañinos en, para centrarnos, el contexto de las lenguas romances, y eso supone que ya en el s. XV, *zorra* aludía a una _ramera_, a una mujer de _vida arrastrada y perezosa_  (rasgo éste de la pereza, muy típico en las descripciones de la vida puteril), lo que concuerda con los significados apuntados por Corominas, que aporté en un mensaje anterior, y aplicado a personas *zorro* se encuentra ya en el s. XIII en el área occidental de la península Ibérica (en _gallego_, la _lengua de origen_ de toda esta familia de origen onomatopéyico, incluso pasa a la _onomástica_ como apellido, por ejemplo el del juglar _*Joam Zorro*_, y los que todavía llevan tal apellido de origen gallego hoy en día).


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> Vampi, mi teoría es que se trata simplemente de un acortamiento de _inmensa_ con una /e/ abierta coherente con el acento "pop".


Es muy posible, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que una gran masa de población dice "mensa" en lugar de "mansa".
Ejemplo:
¡¡Lorea mensa ni olita!! = ¡¡Mira qué enorme ola!!
Saludos.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ya ha quedado claro lo que quieren decir los chilenos con 'dejar o quedar la zorra'.
¿Que origen tiene esa frase?
No tengo ninguna duda de que él más remoto es el bosón de Higgs. Pero buscando otros más recientes, he leído en este hilo históricos, semánticos, folklóricos...., alguno de ellos traído por los pelos. A estos quiero añadir el mío.
En España zorra se usa como sinónimo de borrachera. Dormir la zorra 'alude a los beodos trasnochadores que duermen durante el día, por comparación con la zorra, que trabaja de noche robando gallinas .... y tiene que dormir de día.' Es expresión antigua, que usó entre otros Lope de Vega_
"Estáis durmiendo la zorra
que os cautiva a cada paso".
Y Bretón relaciona a la zorra con el desorden:
"Si hay de noche camorra
por culpa de una zorra,.."
Y ya se sabe que los borrachos pueden dejar la zorra llevados de su estado. 
*La cita es de 'El porqué de los dichos', de José María Iribarren.
Mi conclusión, en relación con lo que antecede: Hay veces en que al mencionar una zorra, nos referimos al cánido (no en el dicho que nos ocupa, como ha precisado Vampiro) y otras veces no.


----------



## Polo Araya

swift said:


> Buenos días (todavía), amigos:
> 
> Recientemente, completaba un glosario y buscando expresiones idiomáticas y usos coloquiales de "zorra", me encontré con esta expresión que aparentemente es un chilenismo: *dejar la zorra*. Por mis pesquisas, creo haber entendido el sentido de la expresión como "sembrar el caos", con la idea de dejar tras de sí un gran desorden. Sin embargo, me gustaría que los amigos chilenos confirmaran o infirmaran esta percepción mía. Asimismo, les agradecería muchísimo que me dieran ejemplos de uso. Adicionalmente, si la expresión es conocida y empleada en otros países, por favor díganmelo.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos.
> 
> 
> swift



Efectivamente la expresión existe pero se da en la gente de dinero ,ósea en la parte alta De Santiago nos hijos de gente con buena situación económica hacen la diferencia usando otras palabras como esta frase 
Dejar la zorra si algo paso ... también se dice quedó la zorra otra palabra que usan es para cuando están cansados estamos”destruidos”
También cuando se refieren a algo buenísimo dicen “ es cagada”todo para diferenciarse de el resto ... haha


----------



## Jorge Gomez riveros

Muchachos, efectivamente el termino se ocupa en Chile para señalar cuando se arma un alboroto, "dejar la zorra" ="dejar un alboroto". Ahora, para mi la lógica de donde viene el dicho se atribuye más a la palabra "zorra" emplado en referencia a un tipo de nudo que lleva ese nombre. De esta forma "dejar la zorra" vendría de "dejar un nudo", se entiende el punto?


----------

